# Happiest race on 40k



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Who do you reckon is the happiest race on 40k?! Cause as dark as 40k is, it's really only for the imperium, cause they are kinda screwed as they stand right now. 

But frankly I reckon there are still alot of happiness around that certain race are having a blast!!!

in my opinion here are my list from happiest to least happiest happy race 

1. The Orks - Having a friggin blast!!! They love fight and there are fight everywhere!!!!

2. Slannesh - I am pretty sure having deviant and sick sex all day long is alot better than being angry like Khorne any day!

3. Tau - All in all their human and alien allies are treated with respect and not racism like in Los Angles. The earthcaste are not worked like dogs like the imperial labourers and they actually care about soldiers lives!

4. Dark Eldar - Sure they are sort of doomed with souls to suck on! But don't tell they aren't enjoying all the kinky sex and S&M!

5. Tyrannid - Mainly the genestealers really! They are all a bunch of rapist pretty much aren't they?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Define happy. Also think of how happy is defined by one's own values to the point where an Imperial commisar that executes people all day and fights like a bastard may lose an arm in battle and be thrilled he could do so serving the god emperor. It's not sane but it can be happy if it works like that.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

I would guess the Tau


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

Orks, by far. Because they were made to fight, and win! And when they're not fightin' the humies or da Eldar, they're mixin' it up with the other boyz and stompin' them but good!

And I'd say that Space Marines are quite content as well. They need only to serve the God-Emperor. And they need nothing else, but enemies to purify.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Wu-Tang-Tau said:


> 3. Tau - All in all their human and alien allies are treated with respect and not racism like in Los Angles.


Well, aside from the forced sterilization and concentration camps, I suppose that's true.

I would agree that orks have to be #1 followed by Slaaneshi groups.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> Well, aside from the forced sterilization and concentration camps, I suppose that's true.
> 
> I would agree that orks have to be #1 followed by Slaaneshi groups.


Propaganda at best and a bold faced lie at worst, the Tau need soldiers and one way they get them is for their allies to sign up, how can they maintain allies, human or otherwise if they have forced sterilization as a neccessity for citizenship?

The problem with the end of the DOW DC Tau campaign was two part, 1st the design team wanted to make the Tau darker than they appear at first light, and while unleashing Kroot and devastating firepower is rather dark, it's no where near as dark for the other races of 40k, so they added propaganda to the end, which if you've watched the ending quite few times, they don't give any definatives other than "humans were slowy replaced by the Tau as the dominate race on...". 2nd, the design team for DOW DC Tau Campaign didn't know anything about the Tau Empire namely because they're's so little info on it out there. All the 40k books are either dedicated to Space Marines, or their Chaotic cousins, with the rare few toward others like the IG or Tau.

So, while this may not changed your views on how the Tau operate, just remember this, you can't run an Empire without cannon fodder, and the only two ways you do that are to breed them or build them. The second is expensive and the first is brutal, but those are the only ways available to any race, and the first choice by far seems more reasonable, though the Tau do do a lil of both, Drones.

So I have to go with Tau because there are Sept worlds that have known peace for much longer than most every other world out there in the universe. And while peace does not = happiness, it sure as hell is a contributing factor, not to mention the Tau in general seem to have a higher standard of living then either the Imperium or Orks.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

orks by a mile. no race is at peace and thats just the way orks like it


----------



## Winst0n (Mar 12, 2009)

i think rippers are. they are mindless after all and feel no pain/anger/sadness.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Orks because they just dont care.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Orks iz da happiest around! Wat wiff da WAAAGHin here an' dere. Yoo know! Da FUN stuff!


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

Every single one of you is wrong. The Eldar are by far the happiest. Have you seen their cheery and brightly colored outfits?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Gotta go with the slaneeshe daemons/folowers. Eternal clusterfucks have to be pretty fun.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

BLvice said:


> Every single one of you is wrong. The Eldar are by far the happiest. Have you seen their cheery and brightly colored outfits?


Despite their attire, the Eldar are practically the emo aliens. Oh we're doomed, everyone wants to kill us, chaos hurt my feelings.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

I think he was being sarcastic, 

I would have to say the happiest race is not the orks or slannesh, it would be IG, i mean that so many options its crazy, they could drive a tank or be conscripted or fly a ship, the world is their playground, unlike the other races where u are pretty much forced into a class at birth.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Squats are, they get to sit back and watch everyone pine for them j/k

Happiest has to be the orks, they love what they do, and do it al the time.
Now as a race, when you include the grots and such, well, they would be unhappy, they get stepped on, pushed around, eaten, beatn, and used as oil cans.

Race (not an army list) Tau would be actually very happy. They are happy to include others in their vision of the future, so long as your 2nd class citizens. The Tau race as a whole feel good much of the time becuase of the "good vibes" they get from the etherials.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Ethereals aren't psychic, the entire Tau race has very little presence within the warp. As for "good vibes" if you beleive the fluff, the Tau have the Aun to thank for preventing their self induced destruction, so it's not so much "good vibes" as it is worship.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Lord of Fenris said:


> Orks, by far. Because they were made to fight, and win! And when they're not fightin' the humies or da Eldar, they're mixin' it up with the other boyz and stompin' them but good!
> 
> And I'd say that Space Marines are quite content as well. They need only to serve the God-Emperor. And they need nothing else, but enemies to purify.


I don't know man, I don't think being always grumpy = happiness


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

necroman said:


> I think he was being sarcastic,
> 
> I would have to say the happiest race is not the orks or slannesh, it would be IG, i mean that so many options its crazy, they could drive a tank or be conscripted or fly a ship, the world is their playground, unlike the other races where u are pretty much forced into a class at birth.


dude! IG are forced conscripts! Not to mention they are always beening used in wars of atrition!


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

KageRyuuUji said:


> Propaganda at best and a bold faced lie at worst, the Tau need soldiers and one way they get them is for their allies to sign up, how can they maintain allies, human or otherwise if they have forced sterilization as a neccessity for citizenship?
> 
> The problem with the end of the DOW DC Tau campaign was two part, 1st the design team wanted to make the Tau darker than they appear at first light, and while unleashing Kroot and devastating firepower is rather dark, it's no where near as dark for the other races of 40k, so they added propaganda to the end, which if you've watched the ending quite few times, they don't give any definatives other than "humans were slowy replaced by the Tau as the dominate race on...". 2nd, the design team for DOW DC Tau Campaign didn't know anything about the Tau Empire namely because they're's so little info on it out there. All the 40k books are either dedicated to Space Marines, or their Chaotic cousins, with the rare few toward others like the IG or Tau.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear, DOW's story shouldn't be considered a serious part of the boardgame's on going fluff. 

Gue'vesas are some of Tau's most reliable troops!


----------



## Irillith (Apr 5, 2009)

> Every single one of you is wrong. The Eldar are by far the happiest. Have you seen their cheery and brightly colored outfits?


:biggrin: Well, it made me laugh. I just opened up my army case for the first time in years and it was like "my EYES!". I'd, er, made them quite gaudy. I don't know how happy this makes them, though. Do they have cake?

I think the Orks are the happiest, as everyone says they live to fight and they love fighting.

But I have to say, if Slaanesh's followers aren't having a good time, they're doing it wrong. Wait. That _is_ their idea of a good time ... :shok:

So yes .. Orks and /or Slaaneshi ... just plain happy in their work.


----------



## Sartas (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the Orks are the happiest....... defiantly the Warboss.......... Warboss can't reach the enemy to do what he loves? Kill an Ork instead, still happy =)


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

you guys are getting it wrong though what about the good old nurglings haven't you seen them? they run around infecting people and giggling at the same time they are so crazy with laughter that they don't see the boot descending on them.:grin:


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> you guys are getting it wrong though what about the good old nurglings haven't you seen them? they run around infecting people and giggling at the same time they are so crazy with laughter that they don't see the boot descending on them.:grin:


Actually, the whole nurgle family all seems to be rather jolly and merry!!! Even their beast of nurgle are affectionate teddy bears!!!!


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Irillith said:


> :biggrin: Well, it made me laugh. I just opened up my army case for the first time in years and it was like "my EYES!". I'd, er, made them quite gaudy. I don't know how happy this makes them, though. Do they have cake?
> 
> I think the Orks are the happiest, as everyone says they live to fight and they love fighting.
> 
> ...


Tho Slaanesh prefers way less manly stuff!!!! I bet they all like doing that "pain olympics" and "1guy1cup" thing during their spare time!


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

The Tau because most of their leaders sound like they got a bong in their hand 24/7 who wouldnt be happy


----------



## Dalek (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy happy happy... In a sane response, I'd say the Tau, because they actually have a civilisation.. But then again, the Tau idea of the Greater Good means a single Tau would sacrifice itself.. Knowing that they would be expected to do that must be depressing.

So, must be the Daemons or the Orks. Khorne daemons and the Orks love fighting, and look, they have an entire universe to fight in. Nurgle daemons seem happy enough, with their "Grandfather Nurgle" watching over them. Tzeentch daemons are too occupied with learning arcane spells, so happy. And of course, the followers of Slaanesh are always happy... 

Dark Eldar must be happy too, seeing as they're sadistic pirates. Plenty of enemies to enslave and torture. Must make those enemies unhappy though...

Yeahhh, Orks and Daemons are happy. Unless captured by Dark Eldar.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Dalek said:


> Happy happy happy... In a sane response, I'd say the Tau, because they actually have a civilisation.. But then again, the Tau idea of the Greater Good means a single Tau would sacrifice itself.. Knowing that they would be expected to do that must be depressing.


At the same time, they also value Tau life, evacuation over last stand in almost every incidence!!!

I am pretty sure the suicide force that hit the Imperial air field during the Taros campaign were all volunteers!!!!


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

I think orks or chaos but it depends where you live in the imperium you might live on dome nice fancy world near to terra with no wars.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Its gotta be the Orks. They love fighting and thats all they have to do!


----------

